# in 't donker / in 't zwaard (pronunciation)



## daniel.allanic

Hello all!

I was listening to the Dutch (or perhaps Flemish?) cast album of Les Miserables, and in Javert's song "Ster" he repeats the phrase "in 't donker" and "in 't zwaard" a couple of times. However, I am not hearing the abbreviated het in the 't--not even a snippet. Is 't just a written convention for when speakers completely omit "het" or are my ears not working well--or is it another possibility all together?

Dank je in advance


----------



## Peterdg

In the Flemish version (1998), Javert is sung by a bass; in the Dutch version (2008), it is sung by a tenor.

I listened to both versions I could find. Even for me (and I am Flemish), the Flemish version is hard to understand (opera singer, you know), so it's difficult to say whether he pronounce the "t" or not.

The Dutch version is more understandable. The first time he sings "hou in 't donker de wacht", the presence of the "t" is doubtful. The second time, it's clearly there.

I can understand you don't hear the "t" when he sings "in 't zwaard". I hear there is something there before the "z", but it's not necessarily a "t".

Now, you should understand that singing sometimes sacrifices sounds for the sake of fluency.

Now, in the lyrics the 't' is there because it should be there, whether it is pronounced or not. Otherwise it would not be good Dutch.


----------



## Red Arrow

Flemish songs are ALWAYS harder to understand than the Dutch version 

But anyway, there are four ways to pronounce het/'t:
*ɦɛt* (Netherlands only, it rhymes with the English word 'debt')
*ɦət* (with a schwa)
*ət *(with a schwa)
*t *(no vowel)

When do you use which pronunciation? Well, in Flanders, it works like this:

*ɦət* is the 'formal' pronunciation. In informal situations, we mostly use *t*.
't is => tis
't chemische => tchemische
't forse huis => tforse huis
't gaat => tchaat
't jaagt => tjaagt
't licht => tlicht
't roeien => troeien
't silt => tsilt
't valt => tfalt
't wil => twil
't zal => tsal

If followed by a plosive or a nasal, we always say *(ɦ)ət.*
't beste => (ɦ)əd beste
't kan => (ɦ)ət kan
't mankeert => (ɦ)ət mankeert (tmankeert is also okay)
't naakte lichaam => (ɦ)ət naakte lichaam (tnaakte lichaam is okay is some regions)
't plan => (ɦ)ət plan
het tijdelijke => (ɦ)ətijdelijke

But for some reason a D can be dropped.
't donker => tonker *OR* (ɦ)ədonker


----------



## daniel.allanic

Y'all really exceeded my expectations with your answers. Thanks for the great information! Dutch is amazing <3


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> *ɦɛt* (Netherlands only, it rhymes with the English word 'debt')
> *ɦət* (with a schwa)


/hɛt/ komt ook wel in België voor, hoor. Je hoort het weliswaar minder vaak dan /hət/ en uiteraard véél minder vaak dan het normale, spreektalige /ət/ en het is in België goeddeels beperkt tot heel verzorgd ABN, maar toch. Omgekeerd heb ik nog nooit een Nederlander /hət/ horen zeggen. Die uitspraakvariant lijkt me uitsluitend Belgisch-Nederlands.

/hət/ is eigenlijk een heel merkwaardige uitspraak, als je erover nadenkt. Er zijn bij mijn weten helemaal geen andere Nederlandse woorden waarin een h-klank voor een sjwa voorkomt, of een sjwa na een h-klank, zo je wilt. In het rijtje onbeklemtoonde voorvoegsels be-, ge-, her- en ver- is her- niet toevallig het enige dat altijd met een /ɛ/ wordt uitgesproken. _Vervormen_ bijvoorbeeld spreek je natuurlijk met een sjwa uit, maar _hervormen_ met een sjwa klinkt heel raar. (Dan kun je meteen ook raden hoe raar /hət/ klinkt in de oren van sprekers van een variëteit van het Nederlands waarin die uitspraak niet voorkomt.)

Ik geloof ook niet dat er verwante talen zijn waarin het cluster /h/+/ə/ voorkomt. De enige uitzondering die ik ken, is het Engelse woord _harass_, dat als /'hærəs/ of als /hə'ræs/ wordt uitgesproken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans Molenslag said:


> /hɛt/ komt ook wel in België voor, hoor. Je hoort het weliswaar minder vaak dan /hət/ en uiteraard véél minder vaak dan het normale, spreektalige /ət/ en het is in België goeddeels beperkt tot heel verzorgd ABN, maar toch. Omgekeerd heb ik nog nooit een Nederlander /hət/ horen zeggen. Die uitspraakvariant lijkt me uitsluitend Belgisch-Nederlands.


Oei, dat is me nog nooit opgevallen. (x2)


> Ik geloof ook niet dat er verwante talen zijn waarin het cluster /h/+/ə/ voorkomt. De enige uitzondering die ik ken, is het Engelse woord _harass_, dat als /'hærəs/ of als /hə'ræs/ wordt uitgesproken.


Wel in het West-Vlaams (geleerd, gezeten, gelezen...), maar inderdaad niet in Scandinavië of Duitsland.
In het Engels heb je ook nog het woord 'her', al wordt die klinker uitgesproken als /ɜ/ in verzorgde uitspraak.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans Molenslag said:


> Omgekeerd heb ik nog nooit een Nederlander /hət/ horen zeggen.


Frank Boeijen zegt /ɦət/. Ik heb nog iemand op tv gehoord die ook /ɦət/ zegt, maar het is inderdaad minder frequent dan in Vlaanderen.

EDIT: In Alfred Jodocus Kwak zegt volgens mij iedereen /ɦət/ of /ət/. (bv. Frits Lambrechts en Herman van Veen)


----------



## Peterdg

Jullie moeten ook eens lusteren naar "Het dorp" van Wim Sonneveld. Hij zegt (zingt) ook /ɦət/: "niemand weet nog hoe /ɦət/ was" "/ɦət/ vee de boerderijen".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Frank Boeijen zegt /ɦət/.


Geluidsfragmentje?



Peterdg said:


> Jullie moeten ook eens lusteren naar "Het dorp" van Wim Sonneveld. Hij zegt (zingt) ook /ɦət/: "niemand weet nog hoe /ɦət/ was" "/ɦət/ vee de boerderijen".


Ik heb zopas het nummer nog eens beluisterd (koptelefoon op, volume hoog en vinger op de muis om te pauzeren en te herhalen). Ik hoor met de beste wil van de wereld geen h in de twee regels die je citeert en evenmin in de rest van het lied. Tussen _hoe_ en _het_ bespeur ik een lichte glottisslag, maar geen duidelijke h zoals bij sommige Vlaamse zangers.

Een markant voorbeeld is die zanger van De Mens:

_Ik weet *h*et wel... Ik weet *h*et wel..._
(Dit is mijn huis)
_Men zegt dat schrijven genezend werkt... Ik weet *h*et niet...
In dienst van *h*et genie..._
(Jeroen Brouwers schrijft een boek)​


----------



## Red Arrow

Frank Boeijen - Zwart-wit
01:23

Een taxi
Hed is te laat
ed is voorbij


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Frank Boeijen - Zwart-wit
> 01:23
> 
> Een taxi
> Hed is te laat
> ed is voorbij



Ik hoor Frank Boeijen, die trouwens in Nederland bekendstaat om zijn onduidelijke dictie en leverancier is van zogeheten mondegreens (zie: Mondegreen - Wikipedia), hier _het _niet uitspreken met een stomme e, maar met [ɛ]. Dat de zanger de slotmedeklinker stemhebbend maakt, is trouwens nogal afwijkend.

Ook in Nederland staat op nummer één de uitspraak [ət], die wordt ingekort tot [t] waar dat mogelijk is. De uitspraak [ɦɛt] is eigenlijk alleen gebruikelijk als iemand om wat voor reden dan ook het woord wat nadruk wil geven. Ook in een lied bijvoorbeeld, vanwege het ritme. De uitspraak [ɦət] is tamelijk zeldzaam. Eventueel te horen aan het begin van een zin, maar in een trits aaneengeregen woorden zul je waarschijnlijk alleen nog [ət] en [t] horen.


----------

